# "select", "david" Or "lin Huan" 8 X 16 Lathe Info.



## partsproduction (Aug 7, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## brino (Aug 8, 2015)

I have never seen them before, but there is a little info here:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/select/index-2.html
http://www.lathes.co.uk/select/page2.html

Yours looks to be in fantastic condition!!!!
Congratulations on finding it.

-brino


----------



## aftermarket (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks, yes, it's a keeper, but I may have to sell it someday if we ever really retire. OTH, it's always nice to have another lathe ready for that quick job when the main lathe is all set up for another job.


----------

